# Momentum Cache aktivieren, was bringt es ?



## delmed (3. Dezember 2016)

hallo,

habe grade diese Software vom Crucial installiert und er bietet mir an, daß ich das Momentum Cache aktiviere. Was genau bringt das an Mehrleistung ?
Und frisst das bei einem Laptop viel Strom ?
Bin grade dabei am PC die MX 300 einzurichten und anschließend schau ich mir mal an was man beim Laptop noch machen kann, ist aber ne andere Marke und ein M.2


----------



## Deep Thought (4. Dezember 2016)

delmed schrieb:


> Was genau bringt das an Mehrleistung ?



Zwischen gar nichts und recht viel. Kommt darauf an was du erwartest. 

Die Daten werden durch den Cache ja nicht wirklich schneller geschrieben. Es wirkt nur so. 
Programme, die Daten schreiben, bekommen so schneller ihre "fertig"-Rückmeldung, und können weiter machen. Real belegen die Daten jetzt aber erst mal kostbaren RAM, und werden erst nach und nach geschrieben. 
Subjektiv könnte es also wirklich etwas schneller werden. Jedenfalls bei kleineren Dateien, die auch in den RAM-Cache passen. Und wenn andere Programme wegen fehlendem RAM langsamer werden, wird es erst richtig zur Milchmädchenrechnung...

Ich würde es weg lassen.


----------



## HisN (4. Dezember 2016)

Meine Frage wäre: Das ist genau das, was auch der Windows-Datenträgercache macht. Warum sollte man dafür ein extra Software nutzen?


----------

